# Kompaktwasserkühlungen



## paddimetcalfe (17. September 2012)

*Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

Was ist eigentlich der Nachteil an einer Kompaktwasserkühlung für beispielsweise CPU?

Was ist so verkehrt an einem Corsair H80 etc.?

Ich meine Temperaturen bei ca. 30°C sind doch toll - Mit meinem Alpenföhn Nordwand hab ich bei BF3 immer so 70°C...

Also ne Corsair H80 mit einem gescheitem Lüfter; empfehlbar?


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

Du erreichst ähnliche Temperaturen wie mit einem high end Luftkühler und bist mit der kompakt Wakü im Idle lauter. Außerdem kostet sie mehr.

Wenn du mit der H80 30°C und mit dem EKL Nordwand 70°C erreichst stimmt irgendwas nicht.

Was für eine CPU hast du eigentlich?

EDIT: Hier mal ein schönes Video dazu.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. September 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

Ganz ehrlich, einen Temperaturunterschied von 40Grad glaubt dir hier aber keiner.


----------



## paddimetcalfe (17. September 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

Ich habe kein H80, ich überlege mir aber eins anzuschaffen.

Also mit einem i5 2500K bei 4,3 Ghz alle Cores habe ich wenn ich BF3 Armored Kill spiele so 60 - 70 °C.


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

Wozu machen sie einige eigentlich die Mühe FAQ zu schreiben wenn sie eh keiner liest-
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html., da muss das hin.


----------



## paddimetcalfe (17. September 2012)

Also mit einem gescheitem Lüfter ist eine H80 ja wohl eher leiser als so ein Thermaltake - und kühler.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wozu machen sie einige eigentlich die Mühe FAQ zu schreiben wenn sie eh keiner liest-
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html., da muss das hin.


 
Eigentlich muss man sich in jedem Forum anhören das zu irgend etwas schon ein Thread existiert. 

Ich seh es auch nicht ein jedes Mal nach irgendetwas zu suchen


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

Suchen muss man da nichts, der Thread gehört zu den 4 angepinnten Threads im Forum.
Und Sammelthreads heißen so, weil dort alles reingehört was mit dem Thema zu tun hat.
Und dort sind deine Fragen beantwortet, denn die User wollen nicht jeden Tag nicht das gleiche schreben.


----------



## paddimetcalfe (17. September 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlungen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Suchen muss man da nichts, der Thread gehört zu den 4 angepinnten Threads im Forum.


 

Jo hopp was solls
 Ich werde mir trotzdem eher ein H80 mit BQ Silent Wings oder so kaufen
Ich finde eine "richtige" Wasserkühlung einfach nur überteuert (150 -> x €) dafür das sie dann auch nicht so viel besser kühlt.


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

Wie gut sie kühlt hängt größteteils von der Radifaläche ab, je größer die ist desto besser kann man die Wärme austauschen.
Das geht sogar komplett passiv, dann aber nicht so kühl.

Und 30° wid die Corsair nicht schaffen, die ist auch nur auf dem Niveau guter Luftkühler.

Unter Raumtempertaur kannst du weder mit Luft, noch mit Wasser kommen, das geht nicht.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

Auf 30°C kommst du mit der H80 bestimmt nicht.

Egal wie gut die Lüfter sind, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist im Idle die Pumpe das lauteste.

Eine richtige Wakü ist schon teuer und preis/leistung ist auch nicht so toll. Je nach Radifläche kannst du damit aber viel besser als mit einer Kompakt Wakü oder einem Luftkühler kühlen. Leiser ist es dabei auch noch.


----------



## paddimetcalfe (17. September 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

Mir kommt es nur auf das leise an

Wegen mir kann die CPU dauerhaft 60 - 70 °C haben, hauptsache es ist Ruhe!

Also werde ich warscheinlich meinen kompletten PC was die Lüfter angeht undervolten.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. September 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

Man hört/ließt immer wieder das solche Fertig WaKü's Geräusche machen, die Pumpen meine ich, weiß aber nicht ob das auch auf die H80 zutrifft.
Die H80 hat nur einen 120mm Radiator, damit scheidet schon ein leiser Betrieb unter Last mal aus.
Ob da andere Lüfter die Sache zum besseren wenden ist mehr als fragwürdig.
Ich habe selbst eine gute und extrem leise WaKü, und kann dir sagen : Nichts kann eine WaKü ersetzen die in Einzelteilen zusammengebaut ist !


----------



## Uter (17. September 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlungen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wozu machen sie einige eigentlich die Mühe FAQ zu schreiben wenn sie eh keiner liest-
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html., da muss das hin.


 /sign

-CLOSED-


----------

